# Schlammloch in Dänemark



## Luffe (7. Apr. 2009)

Hallo allerseits,

mein Name ist Ingrid, und ich bin hier sozusagen das Sprachrohr meines Sohnes Victor (7), der angefangen hat, in einer Ecke unseres Gartens ein Wasserloch auszuheben. Es geht ihm vor allem darum, dass sich __ Salamander dort ansiedeln sollen.

Unser Garten liegt neben einem kleinen See - mit __ Enten, Gänsen, Fröschen, Plötzen, Barschen, und riesigen Hechten, aber ohne Salamander. 

Die Baustelle liegt ca. 7 Meter vom Seeufer entfernt, und misst im Moment ca. 1,5x1x5 m, und in ca. 70 cm Tiefe kommt man auf Wasser. D.h. das Ganze ist jetzt ein grosses Schlammloch, und Victor ist enttäuscht. Er stellte sich ein Becken mit klarem Wasser vor, wo man bequem Tiere beobachten kann.





Ist diese Stelle im Garten, wo der Grundwasserspiegel so hoch liegt, (bzw. die Baustelle so niedrig), überhaupt geeignet für einen richtigen Teich? Da kann man doch mit Folie etc. nicht abdichten, oder?

Mama sieht nun  folgende Alternativen: 1. Schlammloch wieder zuschütten 
2. Schlammloch erst mal in ein Lilienbeet verwandeln, 3. Teichforum fragen, ob es andere Alternativen gibt. 

Ich hoffe ihr Teichprofis seid nicht allzu entsetzt von unserer Vorgehensweise (erst buddeln, dann denken). 

Danke und Gruss

Ingrid und Victor :crazy

Victor setzt jetzt noch ein paar Smileys.


----------



## Christine (7. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Schlammloch in Dänemark*

Hallo Ingrid und Viktor,

und herzlich :Willkommen2 bei uns Teichverrückten.

So haben ganz viele von uns angefangen - erstmal losgelegt und dann festgestellt, dass es so leider nicht klappt.

Zu Eurem Problem mit dem Wasser fällt mir diese Lösung - denn für einen Molchteich braucht es nicht so ein riesiges Loch, die sind auch mit kleinen Becken zufrieden: Guckt im Baumarkt nach einem günstigen Fertigbecken. Baut es so tief wie das Grundwasser es zulässt ein. Mit Wasser füllen. Ein bisschen abwarten und sacken lassen. Dann - ich denke nach zwei, drei Wochen und einigen Regengüssen würde ich aussen Erde und Steine anschütten, so dass das Becken zum Schluß in der Mitte eines kleinen Hügels ist. Dann habt ihr einen halben Hochteich, der großgenug für __ Molche ist, wo sie auch dran kommen und wo man prima reinschauen kann...

Nur bitte: Für Fische ist das nicht geeignet.

PS: Smileys so einsetzen: Cursor da hinstellen im Texteditor, wo der Smiley hin soll, dann einfach auf den Smiley draufklicken, nicht den Link rein kopieren. Das Programm verwandelt das dann von alleine um - außerdem entführ ich Euch mal in die Miniteichabteilung.


----------



## Marlowe (7. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Schlammloch in Dänemark*

Hallo Ingrid und Victor!


Das Grundwasser stellt kein Problem dar.

Die von Elschen empfohlene Wanne ist eine Möglichkeit, kein Problem.

Außerdem könnt ihr aber Teichfolie kaufen. Diese wird im Fachhandel dann
nach euren Wünschen zugeschnitten.
Legt ihr diese Teichfolie über das gegrabene Loch, so wird das Grundwasser fortgedrückt.

Ich stand vor diesem Problem anfangs auch und hätte nie gedacht, dass
es so einfach ist. Man kann sich einfach nicht vorstellen, wie schwer die 
Folie ist, aber sie wirkt.
Ein weiteres Plus der Folie: Sie erlaubt euch die Gestaltung des Teichs nach
eigenen Vorstellungen und ihr könnt nach Lust und Laune Ecken und Winkel
einrichten, um z. B. Sumpfpflanzen zu setzen.

Viele Grüße, 


Marlowe

P.S.: Für Victor:


----------



## Luffe (7. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Schlammloch in Dänemark*

Hallo Christine und Marlowe,

wir freuen uns, dass Ihr so schnell geantwortet habt. Jetzt sind wir wieder ein bisschen optimistischer. Wir werden uns mal im Baumarkt umgucken, was es so gibt. Mama neigt mehr zu Lösung 1 mit dem Fertigbecken, das hört sich einfacher an. (Papa ist gar nicht so begeistert von der Buddelei im Garten.)

Wie gross sollte ein Molch-Becken denn sein? Fische haben wir im See nebenan, die brauchen wir nicht auch noch im Garten.

Ach noch was: Miniteichabteilung? Gibt's die hier im Forum? Wir müssen uns mal umsehen.

Danke und Gruss

Ingrid  und Victor

:


----------



## Digicat (7. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Schlammloch in Dänemark*

Servus Ingrid und Victor



> Ach noch was: Miniteichabteilung? Gibt's die hier im Forum? Wir müssen uns mal umsehen.


Hier

Ach ja, Herzlich Willkommen


----------



## Luffe (12. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Schlammloch in Dänemark*

Hallo allerseits

wir sind inzwischen gut in Gang mit unserem Teich-Projekt. Auf dem Bild sieht man von links nach rechts: Victor, Luffe und Oskar im neuerworbenen 500-Liter-Plastikbassin. Das haben wir inzwischen auch schon eingegraben. 
Als nächsten Schritt haben wir geplant, uns in der Pflanzen-Schule  beraten zu lassen und einzukaufen. Damit die zukünftigen __ Molche was haben, wo sie ihre Eier ankleben können. 
Ein paar Fragen: 
Sollen wir Teichwasser oder Leitungswasser verwenden? Gibt es besondere Tips, was man bei einem 500-liter- Molchteich beachten soll? Sollen wir Sand auf den Plastikboden schütten, (was ich hübscher fände), oder ist das ungünstig?

Danke und schöne Ostergrüsse:

die Molchteichmannschaft .


----------



## Nymphaion (12. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Schlammloch in Dänemark*

Hallo,

ob Du Leitungswasser verwenden kannst hängt vor allem davon ab ob in Dänemark das Leitungswasser mit irgendwelchen Zusätzen versehen wird. In manchen Ländern wird Fluor beigemischt, manchmal Jod und vereinzelt wird es sogar gechlort. Das wäre alles nicht so berauschend im Teich.


----------



## Christine (12. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Schlammloch in Dänemark*

Hallo Ingrid & Co.

Sand auf dem Boden ist prima. Es dauert dann zwar ein, zwei Tage, bis das Wasser wieder klar ist, aber das macht nichts.

Zum Wasser hat Werner schon alles gesagt. Nimm einfach noch ein, zwei Eimer aus dem See im Hintergrund dazu (wenn Du da ran kommst und es nicht die Ostsee ist).

__ Molche mögen gerne __ Wasserpest und __ Laichkraut, um ihre Eier da einzuwickeln. Aber Du solltest auch den oberen umlaufenden Rand der Schale mit Sumpfpflanzen bepflanzen.

PS: Und mach Deine Fotos doch bitte etwas größer. Bis 1000 px Seitenbreite ist kein Problem, die Verkleinerung für die Vorschau macht die Forensoftware selbst.


----------



## Luffe (13. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Schlammloch in Dänemark*

Hallo,

danke für die Tips. 

unser Leitungswasser ist ohne chemische Zusätze, und hat den Vorteil, ganz durchsichtig zu sein  - im Gegensatz zum Nachbar-Seewasser, das trüb und braun ist. Und Victor will gerne sauberes Wasser in seinem Wasserloch haben. 

Ein Problem zeichnet sich schon ab: die Erde in unserem Garten ist dunkelschwarze Moorerde, die sehr gut und dauerhaft sowohl Wasser als auch Kinderklamotten und Teppichböden färbt. Dies zusammen mit einem grabe-und wasserfreudigen Hund ergibt potentiell doch wieder  Schlammbrühe, trotz gekauftem Plastikbecken. Wenn die Erde mal drin ist im Becken, kommt sie ja nicht wieder raus....

Wir werden sehen, wie sich das Ganze entwickelt. Erst mal brauchen wir ein Anschlussstück für unseren Gartenschlauch. 

Anbei ein 1000 px grosses Bild der Molchteichmannschaft.

Viele Grüsse

Ingrid&Co


----------



## Christine (13. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Schlammloch in Dänemark*

Hallo Ingrid,

tja, dann bereite den Viktor schon mal vorsichtig darauf vor, dass sein Wasser auch ganz schnell trübe werden kann...

Nimm trotzdem einen Eimer aus dem See - das kurbelt die für Viktor unsichtbare Teichbiologie an.


----------



## Luffe (14. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Schlammloch in Dänemark*

Hallo,
wir haben nährstoffarmes Wasserpflanzensubstrat für die Sumpf-Rinne am Rand gekauft, und wollten da Pflanzen vom Nachbarteich reinpflanzen. (z.B. wachsen da eine Menge __ Lilien, ob die wohl zu gross für die Rinne sind?). 

Eine dumme Frage, bevor wir pflanzen: Ich hatte mir immer vorgestellt, dass der Teich randvoll mit Wasser gefüllt wird, und die Randrinne damit ganz unter Wasser sein wird. Ist das falsch? Nach dem, was ich hier im Forum gelesen habe, soll ein Ufergraben tiefer liegen als der See selbst, damit keine Nährstoffe ins Wasser gelangen - auch irgendwie logisch, aber nicht schön bei so einem Plastikbecken. Das sowieso im Moment wie ein schwarzer Fremdkörper im Rasen liegt. 

Das wichtigste sind aber natürlich die __ Molche. __ Wasserpest und __ Laichkraut gab es nicht in der Gärtnerei zu kaufen, hört sich auch nicht wirklich dekorativ an. 

Viele Grüsse

Ingrid die Molchteichmama


----------



## Christine (14. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Schlammloch in Dänemark*

Hallo Ingrid,

für Dein Becken gilt Wasser marsch bis zur Oberkante. Die Pflanzrinne steht also unter Wasser. Die __ Iris sind eine prima Idee. Schön ins Pflanzgranulat einbuddeln und eventuell mit ein paar faustgroßen Steinen abstützen.

Ich weiß, attraktiv klingen diese Namen nicht, aber diese Pflanzen sollen a) die Wasserqualität verbessern, weil sie Nährstoffe entziehen und Sauerstoff produzieren und b) den Molchen zur Eiablage und als Versteck dienen. Denn irgendwo müssen die Eier hin.

Versuch es mal mit den lateinischen Namen Potamogeton pusilla (kleines __ Laichkraut), Potamogeton crispus (__ krauses Laichkraut) und Elodea canadensis (__ Wasserpest). Das klingt doch schon besser, oder? Aber meistens findest man nur 08/15.

Auf jeden Fall fündig wirst Du bei http://www.nymphaion.de - hier findest Du alles was Teichgärtners Herz begehrt und in bester Qualität. Die Firma liefert weltweit, also auch nach Dänemark. Auch Ausgefallenes und Seerosen, die auch für den Miniteich passen!


----------



## Luffe (15. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Schlammloch in Dänemark*

Hallo Teichprofis,

so, nun haben wir wieder ein Schlamassel, wenn auch inzwischen im  Plastikbecken. Das gekaufte nährstoffarme Substrat macht das Wasser trüb und enthält Torf, der jetzt  unschön auf der Oberfläche schwimmt. Ich habe den Verdacht, dass es so gedacht ist, dass man ein Loch in den Plastiksack macht und da die Pflanze direkt reinpflanzt - wenn auch die Verkäuferin uns versichert hatte, dass dieses Substrat für die Rundumrinne geeignet ist. Und die zwei Grashalme mit Molcheiern drauf, die Victor von einem Schulkameraden bekommen hat, sind in diesem Schwimmschlamm fast nicht aufzufinden. 

Haben wir was falsch gemacht? :? Oder ist das alles normal, und wir müssen nur die Torfkrümel abschöpfen und warten, bis sich alles wieder klärt?

Anbei Bilder der Wasseroberfläche und der Baustelle inkl. Bauherren. Ich hoffe, dass ich es irgendwann schaffe, diese schwarze Badewanne in unserem Rasen mithilfe von Randbepflanzung attraktiver zu machen. Papa schüttelt nur den Kopf...

viele Grüsse aus dem heute gar nicht so frühlingshaften Dänemark

Ingrid


----------



## Nymphaion (15. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Schlammloch in Dänemark*

Hallo Ingrid,

da bist Du leider hereingefallen. Torf gehört nur in ein Moor, nicht in einen normalen Gartenteich. Es säuert das Wasser an und bewirkt Fäulnis. Obendrein hält in dieser 'Erde' nichts. Im Wasser wird daraus ein zähflüssiger Brei, aber kein Untergrund in dem sich eine Pflanze festhalten könnte. Es ist eine absolute Frechheit, dass die Torfindustrie immer noch Substrate auf Torfbasis als 'Teicherde', 'Seerosenerde' oder 'Spezialteichpflanzenerde' verkauft. Du kannst es nicht wissen, aber die Verkäuferin in der Gärtnerei sollte es wissen dass diese 'Erde' für Teiche absolut ungeeignet ist.


----------



## Christine (15. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Schlammloch in Dänemark*

Hallo Ingrid,

wenn die Torfkrümel oben auf schwimmen, lassen den Teich gaaaanz vorsichtig überlaufen. Aber drauf achten, das die Grashalme mit der kostbaren Fracht nicht auch rausschwemmen. Also wirklich gaaanz langsam.

Steht auf der Packung des Substrats, was noch darin ist?


----------



## Wuzzel (15. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Schlammloch in Dänemark*

Die Wassermenge ist doch recht überschaubar. Ich würd den Teich noch mal leer machen und das ganze Substrat raus und mit gewaschenem Sand oder Kies als Substrat neu befüllen. 

Gruß 
Wolf


----------



## mitch (16. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Schlammloch in Dänemark*

hallo wolf,

das macht das leermachen wahrscheinlich nicht einfach: 



> Und die zwei Grashalme mit Molcheiern drauf, die Victor von einem Schulkameraden bekommen hat, sind in diesem Schwimmschlamm fast nicht aufzufinden.


 
hej! ingrid - lieber so machen wie christine es beschrieben hat, vorsichtig die torfkrümel wegspülen. der nächste teich wird bestimmt größer


----------



## Luffe (16. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Schlammloch in Dänemark*

Hallo,

oh, ist das nett, dass sich so viele Teichexperten um unser Projekt und um Victors 2 Grashalme kümmern!

Die gekaufte Teicherde von der Firma Aqua Nautica enthält: (ich übersetze aus dem Dänischen)
30% kalkarmen, granulierten Eismeer-Lehm,
40% stark umgesetzten Torf
30% Sand

PH-Wert:5,8 - 6,6

Die Torfkrümel haben wir inzwischen erfolgreich abgeschöpft, die 2 Molcheier -Halme sind gerettet.

Nun stellt sich die Frage, sollen wir das Wasser lieber glaich austauschen, bevor sich  mehr Teichbewohner einfinden? Ein Marmeladenglas voll Froscheier wartet schon auf ihr neues Zuhause.

Der im Substrat enthaltene Lehm macht das Wasser trübe, aber das setzt sich wahrscheinlich (oder...?). Nur Sand und Steine  fänden wir eigentlich schöner. Andererseits werden wir auch langsam ungeduldig... was wohl keine gute Eigenschaft für hardcore-Teichbesitzer ist.


----------



## Christine (16. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Schlammloch in Dänemark*

Hallo Ingrid,

prima - das Trübe setzt sich wieder, Lehm und Sand sind gut für die Pflanzen (und die Bakterien, die für die Wasserqualität verantwortlich zeigen). Falls es jetzt regnen sollte, wird es sogar noch schneller klar (d.h. wenn Du einen Gartenschlauch mit Brauseaufsatz hast, kannst Du es ja selbst mal regnen lassen).

Den Froschlaich (ACHTUNG MITLESER: IN DEUTSCHLAND IST DAS VERBOTEN!!!) ganz vorsichtig im Flachwasserbereich platzieren.

Und: Des Teichbauers größte Tugend ist Geduld! (Schwer, aber lohnt sich ).


----------



## Luffe (16. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Schlammloch in Dänemark*

Vielleicht ist das Froschlaich sammeln hier auch verboten, auf die Idee bin ich noch gar nicht gekommen.  Wir haben sehr viele __ Frösche im Garten. Ich denke schon, dass es den zukünftigen Fröschlein bei uns gefallen wird.


----------



## Silke (16. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Schlammloch in Dänemark*

Hallo,
ist ja toll, dass ihr euch so um den "Nachwuchs" kümmert.
Eine Garantie, dass die __ Molche schlüpfen und dann auch noch bleiben ist das allerdings nicht. Dafür müsst ihr auch das Gesamtumfeld molchgerecht anlegen, d.h. viele Unterschlupfmöglichkeiten, nicht so viel "aufräumen", viel Gebüsch zum verstecken usw.
Bei uns hat es 3 Jahre gedauert, bis sich Molche angesiedelt haben. Sie halten sich nun am liebsten im sonnigen Flachwasser auf. Ob diese Wanne da so geeignet ist? 
In meinem Minibecken (1000 l) sind sie jedenfalls nicht zu finden, sondern nur im großen Teich mit ausgedehnten flachen Stellen.

Naja, und dann, wie der Däne so schön sagt: rolig, rolig 

Schöne Grüße aus dem Fast-Dänemark!


----------



## Luffe (17. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Schlammloch in Dänemark*

Hallo Silke,

Nicht-Aufräumen dürfte kein Problem darstellen... Das mit dem sonnigen Flachwasser wusste ich nicht, vielleicht sollten wir ein paar grosse Steine in die Rinne legen. Im See nebenan sind keine __ Molche zu sehen- wir dachten, weil die Fische die Molcheier fressen. Vielleicht liegt es aber auch daran, dass er zu tief ist. Oder sie verstecken sich im __ Schilf. Froschlaich haben wir dort auch noch keinen gesehen, obwohl es viele __ Frösche gibt. 

Was fressen die lieben Kleinen eigentlich? Soll ich Victor auf Wasserfloh-Jagd schicken, oder findet sich das Futter von selbst ein?


----------

